# Inode et montage NFS



## kenobee (15 Mai 2007)

Voilà une question pas simple ! pour compléter un dev je me trouve devant une problématique dont je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le net.

Je m'appuis sur les inode des fichiers et dossiers pour repérer l'unicité et répercuter le déplacement ou le renommage d'un fichier d'un filesystem dans une base de donnée. Ce processus fonctionne parfaitement lorsque l'opération se fait sur la machine et le filesystem local, mais lorsque cette opération est effectué sur un volume monté via NFS il semble qu'il y a certain problèmes car les inode qui sont distribués sont perdu ou différentes après un unmout et mount du volume ? comme si la commande unmout effacait tous les fichiers et mount les recréait ??? Est il possible d'accéder aux inode du système de fichier distant plutôt qu'a ceux qui sont affecté par le système locale ? ou plus simplement que ce passe t-il ?
Je n'hésiterais pas à mettre le résultat de mes recherches si j'ai des réponses !

Merci


----------



## André Majorel (6 Juin 2007)

kenobee a dit:


> Je m'appuis sur les inode des fichiers et dossiers pour repérer l'unicité et répercuter le déplacement ou le renommage d'un fichier d'un filesystem dans une base de donnée. Ce processus fonctionne parfaitement lorsque l'opération se fait sur la machine et le filesystem local, mais lorsque cette opération est effectué sur un volume monté via NFS il semble qu'il y a certain problèmes car les inode qui sont distribués sont perdu ou différentes après un unmout et mount du volume ?



Habituellement, les numéros d'inode dans les réponses d'un serveur NFS viennent du filesystem local au serveur NFS. Quels sont les fichiers dont les numéros d'inodes changent ? S'ils sont mis à jour par une méthode qui implique la création d'un fichier temporaire, le numéro d'inode change à chaque mise à jour. Il est possible que, pour des questions de locking, certaines applications utilisent des méthodes de mise à jour différentes sur les filesystems NFS que ce qu'elle feraient sur un filesystem local.


----------



## tatouille (8 Juin 2007)

kenobee a dit:


> Voilà une question pas simple ! pour compléter un dev je me trouve devant une problématique dont je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse sur le net.
> 
> Je m'appuis sur les inode des fichiers et dossiers pour repérer l'unicité et répercuter le déplacement ou le renommage d'un fichier d'un filesystem dans une base de donnée. Ce processus fonctionne parfaitement lorsque l'opération se fait sur la machine et le filesystem local, mais lorsque cette opération est effectué sur un volume monté via NFS il semble qu'il y a certain problèmes car les inode qui sont distribués sont perdu ou différentes après un unmout et mount du volume ? comme si la commande unmout effacait tous les fichiers et mount les recréait ??? Est il possible d'accéder aux inode du système de fichier distant plutôt qu'a ceux qui sont affecté par le système locale ? ou plus simplement que ce passe t-il ?
> Je n'hésiterais pas à mettre le résultat de mes recherches si j'ai des réponses !
> ...



? utilise kqueue/kevent ...


----------

